# Do not get a cockapoo......



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

......if you do not enjoy the attention of other people!!!!

It was Betty's first weekend out this weekend. We took her to Durdle door
and Lulworth Cove in Dorest so she could experience the sea. It was very busy as it was actually quite nice weather. We literally could not take more than a few paces without someone wanting to coo over or stroke Betty - I have never known anything like it and of course Betty loved every single minute( she is such an attention seeker - little minx)
Same thing hjappened when went we went on for a nice pub luch, people are just so drawn to her. On her travels she met other puppies, horses, kids and was great with all of them - it's amazing,nothing seems to faze her at all.
On Sunday we took her on our boat along the river Thames close to Henley -
she loved watching all that was going on and around the river. It was a lovely weekend but not sure who ended up being the most worn out!!
( Ps- note to self - do not spoli the pup!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time Colin, the attention sounds about right and Wilf got where he expected it... if someone walked past you could see he was wondering why. You have people staring wondering wether to approach you, I've had people stop their cars and had families stop for a good 20 min chat .. that they've been toying with getting a dog..... wait while you meet another cockapoo owner lol, glad Betty is fitting into your life and that you DID choose a cockapoo x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the thread name and thought to myself... someone is being brave calling a thread DO NOT GET A COCKAPOO.. my reply was going to be ... no don't get a cockapoo, GET 2 xxxx

Pleased you are having lots of fun with Betty Boo xxxx Wish we were there x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I thought exactly the same jojo. Because as we all know Cockapoos Rock!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

loving your dogs name as my Betty is also a Betty Boo!! I so get what you mean about the attention as people just seem drawn to cockapoo's - not that i am complaining!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How right you are Colin. I can fully relate to what you were saying. And you went to Dorset too, I'm so biased towards Dorset. But as yet, haven't made it to Durdle Door. Its on my list to visit this summer.

You have to admit, Cockapoos are real crowd pleasers - except once , I was out walking Millie with my friend and her Schnauzer. We got stopped by a man and he totally chatted to my friend and her dog. But then he did have a Schnauzer himself :whatever:

PS I'm enjoying these smile icons too !!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> How right you are Colin. I can fully relate to what you were saying. And you went to Dorset too, I'm so biased towards Dorset. But as yet, haven't made it to Durdle Door. Its on my list to visit this summer.
> 
> You have to admit, Cockapoos are real crowd pleasers - except once , I was out walking Millie with my friend and her Schnauzer. We got stopped by a man and he totally chatted to my friend and her dog. But then he did have a Schnauzer himself :whatever:
> 
> PS I'm enjoying these smile icons too !!


Schnauzers are cute but you can't beat a Cockapoo:laugh:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Actually I met a schnoodle in my local park the other day he was pretty cute!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Actually I met a schnoodle in my local park the other day he was pretty cute!


a Schnauzer was my second choice...so the thought of a Schnoodle....Mm perhaps for the next dog


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know what you mean!!! We've just returned from a week away in Cornwall and i'm contemplating getting a tshirt printed just to save me repeating myself in response to questions like 'What is it?' 'How old is she?' etc. Also Puppy training has completely gone out the window - our caravan was opposite the kids park on the caravan site and i think the kids assumed she was part of the equipment - i should have put a tin outside and charged for stroking etc the puppy!! It got so bad that we put a wind break around her but that was too subtle, mid week Pippa was in the awning and even then a few kids let themselves in for a stroke!!? Back home now (catching up on the forum) and hoping to try to get back to normal routine and training ?!?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol wendy i know what you mean ............. my hubby said the nexttime someone asks what Dexter is he said he'll say - "hes a dog"!!!!!!!!!!!! (HOW VERY RUDE)!!!!  ...... glad u had a nice holiday x


----------

